# The Liqui Moly - Southern Worthersee "Das Show"



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

DANKE, LIEBE KUNDEN!!!

Once again, the readers of ANOTHER German car magazine - AUTO BILD -voted us as their favorite oil in Germany. 3 YEARS IN A ROW!!! By the way - that is in addition to the readers of two other magazines also in Germany. Now, I have a question: Where ae the cars we love to drive and own from????

Rest my case.










All the best,

Ludwig


----------

